# what size cc would most consider



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

To fish the (sometimes) bluewater places like the spur, nipple, 131 that everyone talks about what size center console would most consider adequate. Ive been looking for a while hoping to find something I liked around 30' and ran across a good deal on 27'. with twin 250's and 205g fuel capacity. Its like this, I really like the boat but do you guys think I'm gonna be wishing I'd waited till I found something bigger? It would be simple if I could go buy a new boat but till some dirt moves I've got to find something I can afford. Maybe this would give me a clue. what's the average length boats that fish tournaments like the limited or outboard classic?

Thanks,


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You should consider if that's all you're going to do, "fish the gulf"? But, If you're planning/thinking on doing some bay fishing and whatnot, then I'd consider a boat that's small enough for the bay, but will get you out in the gulf safely. 
But you can go pretty much as far as you want on good smooth days. I've been to the nipple many a time in a 22' cc as well as a 38' scarab. 
The scarab wasn't much for bay fishing (but the women loved it), and the 22' didn't like rough seas. 
So, after deciding on what you're most wanting to do, then that's the road to go down. If it's the bigger boat, save your money til you can get what you want. 
But for now, I personally would charter boat it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 26 ft CC Pursuit and think its the perfect size. Takes seas like a champ not too big for around the bay and I take it everywhere from the bouys for kings to the Ram Powell for tuna. Pick your days when you are going way out... if its nasty its gonna suck whether you are in a 25 footer or a 40 footer...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I've done (and continue to do) all three of those spots named in my Century 2200 CC. It has a single 225 Yamaha 4 stroke with 110 gallon fuel tank. In my opinion its more about your comfort level and skills than it is the size of the boat. I learned my comfort level many years ago on an old 17' boat that I would take out into the Atlantic. Just remember, there is a thin line between fun and stupid.


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got 23 sea hunt right now and I'm always nervous when I go through that pass. The furthest I've been is 2 miles. But I'm always by myself or with my 4 yr old. I guess I subcontiously feel like if I get a bigger boat I want be so nervous. I'm from Tuscaloosa and none of my buddies know anything about saltwater fishing. Maybe i need to run an add free trip just bring knowledge.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I go out well over 30 miles frequently with a single F250, 22' Grady, safety equipment and Sea Tow subscription. Never a fear from the boat side as it'll take more than I can. But with any boat you'll want to pick your days because it just isn't fun for most once the waves go over 3' or so.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you get nervous coming out of the pass a bigger boat will not make you feel more relaxed going to the spots you mentioned. Get comfortable with whatever boat you have before you think about going that far. Get some bottom numbers and hit them for a while, learn your boat and yourself. You probably have a very seaworthy boat and but if you dont feel comfortable going to the 3 Barges and fishing a boat thats 5' bigger is not going to give you the confidence to fish the Spur and it shouldnt till you learn you boat and yourself.


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm gonna be down this weekend, anyone want to fish out of OB? I'll cover everything you just have help show me the ropes.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Check your pms crackerjack


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I would look at fuel economy as well if you have a 200g tank and the boat gets 1.0-1-5mpg you may not have the range to fish some of the longer runs and have fuel for trolling and etc, 
but a 27' boat should be comfortable fishing just about anywhere in the gom within range, but when the seas are raging it sucks being on any boat no matter the size but bigger does ease the pain, imo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

crackerjac said:


> I've got 23 sea hunt right now and I'm always nervous when I go through that pass. The furthest I've been is 2 miles. But I'm always by myself or with my 4 yr old. I guess I subcontiously feel like if I get a bigger boat I want be so nervous. I'm from Tuscaloosa and none of my buddies know anything about saltwater fishing. Maybe i need to run an add free trip just bring knowledge.


You could run all the way to Cuba on that yacht. It will take some good seas for sure. Just make sure your safty equiptment and bilge pump are always in good working order.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

crackerjac said:


> To fish the (sometimes) bluewater places like the spur, nipple, 131 that everyone talks about what size center console would most consider adequate. Ive been looking for a while hoping to find something I liked around 30' and ran across a good deal on 27'. with twin 250's and 205g fuel capacity. Its like this, I really like the boat but do you guys think I'm gonna be wishing I'd waited till I found something bigger? It would be simple if I could go buy a new boat but till some dirt moves I've got to find something I can afford. Maybe this would give me a clue. what's the average length boats that fish tournaments like the limited or outboard classic?
> 
> Thanks,


 27' is plenty fine for what you are wanting to do and it won't completely break the bank in doing so.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*23 cc*

Are you talking about the pass at Pensacola or Perdido Pass? I don't know how bad it gets at P'cola, but on 95% of my trips, the worst part is getting in and out of Perdido Pass. I don't think the average person realizes how much water pours in and out of the pass with tide change. Depending on the tide and the wind, Perdido Pass can get real bad when it is almost slick 5 miles out. Once you get out in deeper water the waves usually lay down a good bit. Not always, but most of the time they do. 

As far as your 23 Sea Hunt, that is a good boat to go out to at least 30 miles. I have a 23 Seaswirl CC and it handles the seas very well on most days. You just need to spend some time on your boat and figure what it is capable of and *learn your electronics.* You also need to be able to look at the Data bouy information and understand what it is telling you. 

Check your PM's for some more info.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

24 Cape Horn with twin 175 Zukes... radar .. of course GPS... safety equip.. Sea Tow.. watch the weather 2 to 3 ft. seas.. 10 to 15 mph. max.. we're not marlin fishing.. love wahoo/cobia  so 29 fathom edge 30 mi. out to Nipple is max.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

FISHUNT7 said:


> Are you talking about the pass at Pensacola or Perdido Pass? I don't know how bad it gets at P'cola, but on 95% of my trips, the worst part is getting in and out of Perdido Pass.


That's interchangeable with Pensacola Pass. The pass has "spooked" me each time through it. I got confidence from my man at Tight Lines. He told me to hammer it and all would be fine. He was right. Just get out of the nasty chop through there and you're home free.

Coming in is a lot easier. The only thing that got me once was some insane wake from a boat to my port. He pushed some kind of 4 foot surge against mine and scared the pee out of my crew. My fault for not noticing it early enough.


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

I've only been out of Perdido Pass. When we go through my son is usually hollaring go faster and I'm all tense. I'm sure its experience that will make me more comfortable. I'm just overally cautious with him in the boat not knowing any more than I do. I've already learned a bit getting around in the bay and I know I'm not the only guy out there that needs some help. One of my first fishing trips in the boat I was anchored up behind Ono fishing and some guy is hauling butt towards where I'm at and I can see a sand bar in between us since the sun is at my back and in his eyes, my first thought was this guy really know what he can and cant do around here, WRONG that little boat came from around 35mph to a stop so quick I'm surprised they didnt come out the front. I felt bad but figured atleast I'm not alone if I do something stupid out here.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Tred Barta fished wayyyy offshore of Shinnecock in like a 20' Mako. It's all individually dependent.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Diesel said:


> Tred Barta fished wayyyy offshore of Shinnecock in like a 20' Mako. It's all individually dependent.



What happened to that guy? Haven't heard his name in years.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Something else I will suggest in reference to your son. My son is about to turn 7. He has been on the boat with us since he was a few months old. I recommend having another adult with you and your son on offshore trips. If something goes wrong and needs your immediate attention, you will not be able to give your attention to the problem and your 4yo at the same time.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the deal 27 footer with twin 150.. 10 GPH at 3500 RPMs. 268 miles round trip, 19 hours gassed used 135 GAL. Stick to the 150's. anything bigger then that on 27 or smaller is just a way to say "look at me I'am cool". :thumbup: And think about this how many times do you or can you run over 30mph in the gulf..


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> What happened to that guy? Haven't heard his name in years.


 
Paralyzed a couple of years ago with a spinal stroke. I think he still has his show, but hunts from a wheelchair but I haven't seen it lately. I used to really enjoy his show.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> What happened to that guy? Haven't heard his name in years.



He's still around....but he had some kind of spinal stroke that made him a paraplegic. It's a shame and a terrible thing to have happen to anyone. Google it lots of articles.


Whoops sorry Fender you beat me to it!


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

After the rain event Friday morning the water was so calm, I think I saw a jonboat going out the pass. My friends hadnt made it down yet but I couldnt pass up the opportunity. I went to Sams bought a life raft and headed out. I ended up about 10 miles offshore by myself, thats dang good for me. It was nice to be out with good weather. A good confidence booster.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Paralyzed a couple of years ago with a spinal stroke. I think he still has his show, but hunts from a wheelchair but I haven't seen it lately. I used to really enjoy his show.



Wow, that's bad luck.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Trip out*



crackerjac said:


> After the rain event Friday morning the water was so calm, I think I saw a jonboat going out the pass. My friends hadnt made it down yet but I couldnt pass up the opportunity. I went to Sams bought a life raft and headed out. I ended up about 10 miles offshore by myself, thats dang good for me. It was nice to be out with good weather. A good confidence booster.


Good job Jacob, 
Like several said, it all depends on the weather.


----------



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

I fish off of a 22 Hydra-Sport with a single 200 and a 24 Sea-Chaser with twin 150's. both boats go to Edge with no problems, if the seas get much over 3' it gets bumpy and slows us down. Both of those boats are great for around here, but of you want to get into blue water or spend some time at the rigs i would suggest you look in to something at least 26' and with twin 200's. If tournament fishing is in your future then look a little bigger, for comfort, functionality and range reasons. perfect boat for me would be a contender, hydra-sport, cape horn, pursuit, regulator or yellowfin in the 30' range.


----------

